# Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics - all products



## lara (Aug 8, 2010)

Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics - *Pageant Lip Tar*





Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics - *Grandma Lip Tar*


----------



## vicky_s (Aug 9, 2010)

Lip tar in Cha Cha - adore this color









  	More swatches on www.skrebka.com


----------



## Jangsara (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hush:*






*NSFW:*





*Melange:*





*Traffic:*





*RX:*





*Botanical:*





*Mix of Hush, Rx and NSFW:*





*Traffic and RX:*





*Traffic and NFSW:*





*Traffic, Botanical and Hush:*


----------



## Purple (Aug 18, 2010)

Attachment 11579
*Memento Lip Tart*

Attachment 11577


----------

